# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  Communication Studio 2.0 (CS2.0), platform for building AI and bots, OneReach Inc., Denver, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - OneReach Inc.

onereach.ai/communication_studio_g2

----------


## Airicist

Quick CS2.0 intro

Aug 2, 2019




> A quick introduction to using Communication Studio 2.0 (CS2.0), a complete set of no-code/low-code tools for rapidly deploying conversational AI applications.

----------

